

SeaWorld Shuts Down Shamu's Twitter Feed (yes, the killer whale) - retro
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2010/02/26/seaworld-shuts-down-shamus-twitter-feed-after-trainers-death/

======
hristov
Of course if any one of these animals could actually tweet, they would say "I
am sick and miserable and slowly going insane in this small puddle, please let
me out". But they cant tweet, so the only way they can communicate their
displeasure is by dying early or killing one of their trainers.

~~~
lsd5you
I trust that you are a vegetarian.

~~~
hristov
No but of course that has nothing to do with it.

~~~
pyre
I think that was a reference to farm animals living in mostly the same
conditions. The only difference is that their purpose is food rather than
entertainment.

------
chime
FYI, SeaWorld uses the word 'Shamu' as a synonym for orca / killer whale.
Shamu is not any specific orca. The specific orca in this case was Tilikum.

------
petercooper
The last entries before they shut it down:

    
    
      @shamu: Someone's come into the enclosure with a weird looking gun. - 2 minutes ago
    
      @shamu: I warned them when I came here. The clue's in my name. Killer Whale. The first word specifically. - 1 day ago
    
      @shamu: I messed up today. Killed one of my best friends but my instincts got the better of me :o( - 3 days ago
    
      @shamu: Shit, I'm in big trouble. - 3 days ago

------
cmelbye
SeaWorld should really be ashamed of themselves. Which is more important:
profits, or human lives?

------
adelevie
still resting off the good pr laurels of free willy...

